# Happy 'talk Like A Pirate Day'



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahoy me matey's! I just wanted to wish ye and yer crew a hearty International Talk Like a Pirate Day.

Now avast ye landlubbin' scallywags! Batten down the hatches, hoist the mizzen sail and prepare to shove off or ye'll be kellhaul'd to the locker ye bilge-sucking rat!

YYYYYYAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Today is a friend of mines birthday soooo....we are having a pirate themed party. I had never heard of this day before glad to see that others celebrated it tooo
Stephanie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Arrh... 'Tis talk like a pirate day, now is it?
All I can say to that is...

Drink up,me hearties. Yo ho!










Arrr!
Doug


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Today is a friend of mines birthday soooo....we are having a pirate themed party. I had never heard of this day before glad to see that others celebrated it tooo
> Stephanie


It's my pops' birthday as well. Every b-day I call him up in a pirate voice. He get's a kick out of it!

YYYaaarrgggg!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok... so right after I post this, I went one of my favorite sites Fark.com. The have a nice submission of an article from the guys who started this. Nice quick read.

There was also a great pirate joke in the comments section....

A man asks a pirate how he came by all his injuries: a peg leg, a hook in place of a hand, and an eyepatch.
"Arrrrr," the pirate says (what else?) "I lost me leg to a scurvy shark what bit it off."
"And the hook?" the man asks.
"Arrrrr, I got the hook to replace me hand after some swab cut it off with a cutlass."
"And the eyepatch?"
"Arrrrr, I lost me eye when a dirty seagull pooped in it."
"How did that cause you to lose your eye?"
"Arrrrr, it was the first day I had me hook."

BTW Doug... I see your Cap'n Sparrow and raise you with a Cap'n Swan.










Drink up,me hearties. Yo ho!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Do you, fear death?
Do you fear, that dark Abyss?
All your deeds lay bear?
All your sins punished?
I, can offer you, an escape...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> BTW Doug... I see your Cap'n Sparrow and raise you with a Cap'n Swan.


I'l trade ya!









Avast!


----------

